# Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen



## -Encore- (1. März 2013)

*Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe heute die alte Grafikkarte von meinem Freund bekommen (Radeon HD4870), habe aber vorher schon den richtigen Grafikkartentreiber installiert (CCC 13.1). Ich habe sie dann eingebaut und wollte Windows 7 starten doch es hängt sich bei dem Logo auf. Habe dann Windows im Abgesicherten Modus gestartet es funktionierte wunderbar, also muss es an den Treiber liegen habe dann versuch mit meiner vorherigen Igpu (HD4000) den PC gestartet und es ging auch. Daraus habe ich dann folgenden Schluss gezogen, dass es an der Grafikkarte/Grafikkartentreiber liegt.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann ? 
PS: die Grafikkarte hat bei meinem Freund mit dem neusten Treiber problemlos funktioniert.

MfG Benjamin


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*

Zuerst im abgesicherten Modus den GrakaTreiber deinstallieren.
Dann normal starten und von hier den Treiber runterladen:

Grafiktreiber und Software

Dann sollte es funktionieren


----------



## Cuddleman (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*



-Encore- schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe heute die alte Grafikkarte von meinem Freund bekommen (Radeon HD4870), habe aber vorher schon den richtigen Grafikkartentreiber installiert (CCC 13.1). Ich habe sie dann eingebaut und wollte Windows 7 starten doch es hängt sich bei dem Logo auf. Habe dann Windows im Abgesicherten Modus gestartet es funktionierte wunderbar, also muss es an den Treiber liegen habe dann versuch mit meiner vorherigen Igpu (HD4000) den PC gestartet und es ging auch. Daraus habe ich dann folgenden Schluss gezogen, dass es an der Grafikkarte/Grafikkartentreiber liegt.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann ?
> ...


 
Einfach den neuen, aber auch den alten Treiber und die eventuell restlichen Treiberteile aus der Registry entfernen (für schon deutlich ältere Ati-Treiber das spezielle Tool von Ati zum Entfernen ausführen, siehe AMD Seite). PC neu starten und dann den neuen Treiber erneut installieren.

Wenn W7 am Logo hängen bleibt, hilft die W7-DVD mit der Systemwiederherstellung, oder Reparaturfunktion.


----------



## -Encore- (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*

Ich habe ja schon den neusten Grafikkartentreiber


----------



## -Encore- (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Einfach den neuen, aber auch den alten Treiber und die eventuell restlichen Treiberteile aus der Registry entfernen (für schon deutlich ältere Ati-Treiber das spezielle Tool von Ati zum Entfernen ausführen, siehe AMD Seite). PC neu starten und dann den neuen Treiber erneut installieren.
> 
> Wenn W7 am Logo hängen bleibt, hilft die W7-DVD mit der Systemwiederherstellung, oder Reparaturfunktion.



Ich finde das spezielle tool nicht kannst du mir ein link geben ?


----------



## der_knoben (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*

WAs du beschreibst, klingt nach einer defekten Graka. Kannst ja mal im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber deinstallieren, Windows normal starten und dann den Treiber erneut installieren. WEnn du nun wieder einen BLueSCreen erhälst, dann ist die Graka hin.


----------



## -Encore- (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*



der_knoben schrieb:


> WAs du beschreibst, klingt nach einer defekten Graka. Kannst ja mal im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber deinstallieren, Windows normal starten und dann den Treiber erneut installieren. WEnn du nun wieder einen BLueSCreen erhälst, dann ist die Graka hin.


 
Huch :S wie kommst du jetzt auf einen Bluescreen hatte nie einen und die Grafikkarte funktioniert ja nur nicht mir dem Treiber.


----------



## der_knoben (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*

Genau, die GRaka funktioniert nicht mit dem Treiber, ohne aber scheinbar schon - abgesicherter Modus.
Im abgesicherten Modus wird nicht der volle Speicher der GRaka angesprochen, sobald der Treiber unter Windows geladen wird, aber schon. Wenn der nun einen defekt hat, dann bleibt Windows hängen, im besten Fall mit Bluescreen, geht aber auch ohne.


----------



## -Encore- (1. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Genau, die GRaka funktioniert nicht mit dem Treiber, ohne aber scheinbar schon - abgesicherter Modus.
> Im abgesicherten Modus wird nicht der volle Speicher der GRaka angesprochen, sobald der Treiber unter Windows geladen wird, aber schon. Wenn der nun einen defekt hat, dann bleibt Windows hängen, im besten Fall mit Bluescreen, geht aber auch ohne.


 
Achso meinste das, ich werde das mal versuchen. 
Aber das komische ist das sie ja ca. 4 Stunden vorher in einem anderen Pc MIT Treiber noch funktioniert hat.
Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## -Encore- (2. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*

So habe jetzt alles ausprobiert: mehrere installationen des Treibers, PCI-E Slot geändert und schließlich noch die Methode die Grafikkarte in den Backofen für 30 min bei 100 Grad rein zu machen um die korrodierten Leitungen irgendwie wieder zusammen zu bringen nichts hat geholfen.

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee ?


----------



## -Encore- (2. März 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 bleibt beim "Start" Logo hängen*

Ich habe jetzt Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt und es funktioniert mit dem Treiber... komisch muss wohl an irgendeiner inkompatibilität gelegen haben ... Naja trotzdem danke


----------

